# Heavy spotting straight after ovulation



## SuzieW (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi,

Does anyone else suffer from prolonged spotting during their LP? I do  but there doesn't seem to be any conclusive information anywhere online.

I have regular cycles and appear to ovulate normally. In December I had a laparoscopy during which my consultant found (and removed) moderate endometriosis and 2 endometrioma. Before this, I had been getting spotting (usually dark brown) for up to a week before AF; the last 2 months, since the op, it's still been there, but only for a day or 2 before AF.

_This_ is my first month of bona fide tx: I took clomid from days 2-6 and then had a shot of hcg on day 12 following a scan which showed I'd responded well. I had very faint spotting (just on the loo roll) on 1dpo, but since then (and I'm now on 4dpo) I've had a lot of dark brown spotting (enough to need a panty liner) and just now when I wiped there was also a little bit of red - the red bit is a new experience for me!

I've had my blood work done and everything came back normal, including progesterone, although I was previously prescribed progesterone supositories which did mostly help abate the spotting.

Whenever I search for information I just find loads of people reporting very light ovulation or implantation bleeding, light pinky brown and lasting for a few hours, so I don't really feel like that answers my question.

Does anyone else have similar problems, do you know what the cause was and has anyone with similar conditions managed to get pregnant?

Thanks 
Suzie x


----------

